# Problème "Son" (diode rouge prise jack allumée)



## Tchak (23 Janvier 2011)

J'ai un problème de réglage du "son" sur mon MacBook :
- Le réglage du volume (touches F10, F11 et F12) ne marchent pas, un signe "sens interdit" s'affiche même
- Une diode rouge est allumée au fond de la prise "jack" de casque
- Lorsque je met un casque dans la prise le réglage du son marche de nouveau normalement au clavier
- Lorsque j'enlève le casque le problème réapparait à l'identique

Je ne comprends pas bien ce qui se passe (je suis sous Mac OSX 10.6.6, MacBook Blanc 13pouces, 2,26Ghz, 2Go Ram )

Merci d'avance


----------



## pimousse42 (24 Janvier 2011)

Ce genre de chose est lié au fait que ta machine possède une sortie fibre optique.
Il peut arriver que le petit clapet  à l'intérieur de la prise jack ne se débloque pas et elle croit que tu as mis une fibre optique mais quand il n'y a rien. A ce moment là tu n'entend pas de son et la sorti s'éclaire en rouge. Quand on branche une fibre optique on ne peut baisser ou augmenter le son par f10 a f12
Quant tu met un casque à ce moment là, il passe ne sorti analogique via le casque donc cela fonctionne.

Ton ordi est il sous garantie ?
sinon
essaie en mettant et en enlevant un casque, cela peut finir par ce remettre en place.
J'avais lu une technique avec un cure-dent, mais je ne me souvient plus


----------



## Tchak (24 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse, je vois un peu de quoi il s'agit maintenant. 

En fait il me reste *3 jours de garantie* ! Je l'ai acheté le 27 janvier 2010 !!! Tu me conseilles donc de les contacter, j'imagine. Je sais pas trop qui je dois appeler mais je vais le faire.


----------



## pimousse42 (25 Janvier 2011)

Je tiens a te dire de te grouillé, car si tu l'as acheté le 27, il est sous garantie jusqu'au 26.

ATTENTION LA GARANTIE C'EST UN AN *ET PAS* UN AN ET UN JOUR.

Soit tu l'apporte dans un centre de maintenance rapidement, soit au moins tu te  fait ouvrir un dossier chez apple.
tu les appelles 0805 540 003 et tu leur explique le problème.
Avec ton numéro de dossier, tu te couvre du fait que tu es à la limite de fin.
Chez apple 1 an c'est 1 an. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il y a l'Applecare.


----------



## Tchak (25 Janvier 2011)

Je l'ai acheté sur le Refurb, j'espère que ça ne change rien pour la garantie.


----------



## subsole (25 Janvier 2011)

Tchak a dit:


> Je l'ai acheté sur le Refurb, j'espère que ça ne change rien pour la garantie.



Bonjour,
Non, c'est exactement la même garantie constructeur.


----------



## bastienbl (26 Janvier 2011)

J'ai le même problème depuis une semaine, et mon mac a passé la garantie d'un mois... 
J'ai essayé pendant un gros moment avec une prise jack mais pas moyen de le refaire passer en son normal...
C'est fou quant même qu'un groupe comme APPLE n'assume pas sa faute . . .


----------



## pimousse42 (27 Janvier 2011)

Appel le service client apple, explique leur que c'est arrivé  alors que tu étais en déplacement et que n'a pas pu les prévenir avant.
Apple aime le client final.
Premièrement être courtois au téléphone avec eux cela aide à faire passer des choses.
Deuxièmement tu peux être amené à re appeler pour avoir une personne plus à même de faire quelque chose pour toi.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Janvier 2011)

pimousse42 a dit:


> J'avais lu une technique avec un cure-dent


Peut-être là : http://forums.macg.co/macbook/voyant-rouge-bizarre-285538.html


----------



## Tchak (4 Février 2011)

La prise son s'est remise à fonctionner normalement. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai continué à enficher ma prise jack normalement puis c'est revenu !

C'est embêtant, je ne maitrise pas ce problème, mais là il est remis. Est-ce que je dois insister pour qu'Apple change la pièce (je penche pour cette solution) ou au contraire le fait que se soit revenu montre que ce n'est pas grave, mais je ne sais pas comment le remettre si ça se reproduit !!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Février 2011)

Clique sur les mots écrits en bleu et en gras 


FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Peut-être là : http://forums.macg.co/macbook/voyant-rouge-bizarre-285538.html


----------



## Tchak (4 Février 2011)

J'avais regardé et vu la "méthode du cure-dent" mais ça n'est pas magique non plus.


----------



## pixelkolors (5 Février 2011)

hello,

j'ai déjà eu ce prob sur un MBP15" que je branchais via un cable jack direct sur mon ampli,

en fait comme expliqué dans les posts il y a comme une "languette" à l'intérieur pour la carte son,

perso j'avais simplement & TOUT DOUCEMENT remis puis ôté le câble de la prise jack et le voyant rouge s'est désactivé & tout est revenu à la normale (gestion du son normale),

en fait la carte son s'est comme "figée" mais elle est pas endommagée, si ça le fait pas dès la 1ère fois tu répètes l'opération 2-3 fois mais il y a pas de risques faut juste que la "languette ou le clapet' se remette comme à l'origine.

bon courage !


----------



## Fortunia (12 Septembre 2021)

Non mais vraiment sinon soufflé super fort dans la prise jack en collant votre bouche au jack, et je penses qu'avec la chaleur et la pression ça règle le problème en deux seconde, j'ai étais choquée que le son soit revenu comme ça, je commençais à prendre un rdv avec un professionnel.
Donc si vous n'avez plus le choix, utilisez vos poumons et la prise jack vous rendra le son !


----------



## Aliboron (12 Septembre 2021)

En même temps, dix ans et demi plus tard, on espère que Tchak a réussi à s’en sortir !


----------

